# datsun 210 vs nissan sentra



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I've been working on restoring a datsun 210 to drive so i could devote the sentra to full time race car status. I finally get to drive the datsun and it's faster and more fun to drive. Why is it faster? it's a 1.5l pushrod engine. I wonder how bad the engine is on my b11, the engine currently insatlled was never as much fun as the one it had before. maybe it's the exhaust, the datsun has a nice exhaust and i think the nissan's is crap.

but soon i'll get to working on the nissan and make it more fun again.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

Rear Wheel Drive thats summed up in a nutshell


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> Rear Wheel Drive thats summed up in a nutshell


 :cheers:


----------

